
31 Ways to Know Your Project Is Doomed - ohjeez
http://www.certwise.com/blog/31-ways-know-project-doomed/
======
Turing_Machine
"Attendance drops at your meetings...No regular project meetings are held..."

The number one sign being, of course, that your company has been taken over by
people who think that having lots of meetings is a good idea.

Seriously.

~~~
ohjeez
Nothing here suggests that there's a need for _lots_ of meetings. But if
people agree to have one, and nobody shows up... worry.

